# Unfurnished appartment



## Ingo74 (May 30, 2016)

Hello to all,

I am in the process of moving to Bangkok. I am looking for an appartment to rent located not too far from the business area. Wherever i look i always get the Impression that all appartments are already furnished. I will bring a Container with furniture with me. Can anyone give me an idea on how I can find an unfurnished appartment?

Thanks!

Ingo


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I have done the same as you (brought all my furniture from Spain with me).

Because of the tax rules here, landlords split the rental agreements into 2 parts, the property and the furniture. These parts are artificially adjusted because there is no tax to pay on the rental income for the furniture.

So, if you see a flat for rent at 50,000, this will actually be approx 25,000 for the flat and 25,000 for the furniture.

When you ask a landlord for the property to be unfurnished, they may understand that you are trying to avoid paying for the furniture portion. As long as you explain that you are still prepared to pay the full price they should be fine to remove the furniture. The only obstacle we had was with small private landlords who told us that in principle they would be OK with removing furniture but they didn't have anywhere to store it.

Eventually we found a place where the landlord agreed to remove and store his furniture.


----------



## Ingo74 (May 30, 2016)

Thanks a lot for that information and advise.


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

If you rent anything anywhere at 50K p/m you're a fool. 25K for the lot would be my upper limit.


----------



## PrincessRose (Jun 13, 2016)

That is right. The rental agreement is two parts one for rent and the other for furniture. My husband and I just moved here and I just found that out. One thing I ran into was they supplied our mattress and it seriously feels like a box spring. We live in Bangkok near terminal 21 so we took skytran to phloen chit (I think I spelled that right) and went to home pro for a mattress topper. Good call on moving your furniture. We wished we would've done the same.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

dhream said:


> If you rent anything anywhere at 50K p/m you're a fool. 25K for the lot would be my upper limit.


Well, if you have kids and need a 4 bedroom place, and want to live in a prime area, I would shudder at the thought of what you can get for 25K, but each to their own, that is not what this thread is about.

But anyway, being honest, if I had to pay even 1 satang out of my own pocket I wouldn't live in Bangkok, let alone 25k. Paying your own rent is for people who can choose to live in nicer parts of Thailand (basically anywhere but Bangkok). When my company stops paying my rent for me, I'm out of here....


----------

